# Misery Loves Company



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to throw my story out there and get some advice. 

My story

Since that happened I've updated it a few times, but here is the crux of my issue.

We still live in the same house. I don't want to leave because lawyers are involved at this point and I want 50/50 time with my kids. So our home is a powder keg everyday. She is scared that if she leaves that she won't get to see the kids and I'll bring up abandonmet in court. I've told her that is not my intention, but she doesn't believe me at all. I want to settle the case before any hearing and divide everything up fairly. She seems to think that I'm going to screw her over, which I have no intention of doing. 

I've started to distance myself from her further. I'm in therapy, going to a bi-monthly infidelity support group, started an exersice program 4 days a week, and going my first divorce recovery class at church this weekend. I've taken off my ring, blocked her on facebook, removed the family pictures hanging around the house. But... We had sex yesterday after I got home from a work trip. We had a good morning talking about what happened while I was gone and one thing lead to another. She's blaming me for it. Says that she is uncomfortable all over again, and asks me why "I" did that. Like she wasn't there and didn't enjoy it. 

I don't regret it. After all she is the woman I love and she is beautiful, but I feel like I'm now back at the beginning.

Advice?

GearHead


----------

